# smbfs and symbolic links



## joeyea323 (May 8, 2012)

I'm having issues creating symbolic links on a mount_smbfs mounted filesystem on FreeBSD 9-RELEASE.  Whether I try to create a symlink to a file/directory outside or inside of the share, I always receive 
	
	



```
ln: [file/directory name]: Operation not supported.
```
  I've tried mounts from an Ubuntu and FreeBSD 8.2 server.  I've also added the following configurations to both servers:

```
follow symlinks = yes
     wide links = yes
     unix extensions = no
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

SMB/CIFS doesn't support symlinks. It's a file system feature. Meaning the underlying file system can support it and samba will follow them but you can't create them on an SMB/CIFS shared folder.


----------

